
Internet fridges: the zombie idea that will never, ever happen - AndrewDucker
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/07/internet-fridge-lg-ces-2014
======
kozak_
Reminds me of some other quotes from the past.

"There is practically no chance communications space satellites will be used
to provide better telephone, telegraph, television or radio service inside the
United States."—T.A.M. Craven, Federal Communications Commission commissioner
(1961)

"Everyone's always asking me when Apple will come out with a cell phone. My
answer is, 'Probably never.'"—David Pogue, The New York Times, 2006

